# Renting in Sydney



## paul2542 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi,

I am currently going through the process of my partner visa; all documents have been submitted, medicals and police check completed and now just waiting.

I have spent a year on a WHV in Sydney a couple of years ago and know the expense of renting, but as we shared with friends I never had to go through the application process. I am getting a little worried as I have been told that when you apply for rental accommodation that you need to prove you have income coming in (obviously meaning currently having a job), and I wont have a job when I move down there as I am moving on a partner visa.

I have a few references and have proof of funds (savings) and my girlfriend has a job to go to. Is this sufficient or will me not having a job prove difficult? Seeing as its a partner visa, my move isn't job related and so I will be looking for a job once I get down there, but It would help finding somewhere to live before.


----------



## stateEstate (Sep 27, 2012)

Not all the agencies are such strict in having a local job, good luck!


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

paul2542 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently going through the process of my partner visa; all documents have been submitted, medicals and police check completed and now just waiting.
> 
> ...


Get your girlfriend to rent in her name if she has a job......or stay at a hostel until you both have work and can organise a rental.

Good luck


----------

